# Northern Tool Deals on Husqvarna Refurb Leaf Blowers



## Spring1898 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not sure if everyone knows of this, but Northern Tool has Husqvarna 150bt and 125b blowers for $219.99 and $109.99 respectively.
Also they have $10 off $50, $20 off of $100, and $50 off $250 purchases you can find on 'retail me not'. 
Buying both puts you sub $280 for the pair.

A lot of people have probably already done their leaf removal but for those interested in a new blower seems like a good deal as long as you ensure the refurb is in good shape.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 31, 2016)

I would buy in person. These can vary from like new to well used. I didn't buy mine from them though.


----------



## Spring1898 (Oct 31, 2016)

Well of course, but not everyone lives near a Northern Tool. From what I have heard they are pretty good about taking things back or replacing them if they have a problem.

If one is reasonably knowledgeable to do some basic checks it doesn't seem like a bad option where you can get both for less than the price of the backpack blower new.


----------

